# 1st mdrol cycle ( diet questions)



## ss396 (Mar 23, 2011)

so okay 9 a.m. banana bowl of raisin bran (cycle assist,mdrol,fishoil)
1.5 hours later protein shake
1.5-2hrs later two turkey sandwiches and half a can of green beans
1.5-2hrs later it'll be a meal of rigatoni pasta and two chicken breast(protein shake on off day)
1.5-2hours later protein shake ( pasta and chicken on off day)( mdrol,fishoil)
workout
protein shake
1.5-2hrs either two more chicken breast and pasta or two turkey sandwiches and half a can of green beans (cycle  assist)

each meal i get about 16g of protein from my milk and about 50g of protein or more from my shakes

also drinking 1 gal of water a day
i heard its not okay to eat past 7 or 7 30 is it okay to throw another shake in at like 830 and are my carbs fine?

i way 224lbs i calculate just a bit over 230 g of protein a day. Is this okay


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope youre old enough for this toxic of an oral steroid. That being said, I would probably go for a good bit more protein. Possibly try to get around 300 or more. Maybe someone else will chime in that knows more about dieting and bulking correctly. I do know that you will most likely want more protein than that. Try to get it from food as much as you can though and keep the protein shakes for around workouts and before bed. No sense in drinking too much protein and shitting it out lol

I've done an mdrol cycle before and I definitely got a healthy appetite while on it. Gained 30 pounds in all form 235-265 in 3 weeks. I did not eat clean enough though and gained some fat. 

Good sources of protein.....tuna, eggs, chicken, beef, natty peanut butter but I'm sure you know all of them. Oh, I also hope you have taurine on hand for those bitchin back pumps!


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 26, 2011)

ss396 said:


> so okay 9 a.m. banana bowl of raisin bran (cycle assist,mdrol,fishoil)
> 1.5 hours later protein shake
> 1.5-2hrs later two turkey sandwiches and half a can of green beans
> 1.5-2hrs later it'll be a meal of rigatoni pasta and two chicken breast(protein shake on off day)
> ...


 

what exactly are u trying to do specifically? i would say less shakes as previously stated keep around post workput if ur treying to cut thern dont any carbs after 7 and before u go to bed have some cottage cheese and or a casein shake. also for your first meal add some protein i like to add liquid egg whites to my cereal and some milk other wise carbs seem to be decent


----------



## ss396 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys thanks! First off yeah I'm 22 almost 23 years old.  Okay so do shakes only right before and after workouts?   And keep shovleing in protein after 7?  I"m going to try and add a bit more peanut butter and tuna to my diet here.  But yeah I'm trying to gain mass and strength at the moment.  I'll worry about trimming down after cycle if there's any unneeded fat.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 28, 2011)

ss396 said:


> Hey guys thanks! First off yeah I'm 22 almost 23 years old.  Okay so do shakes only right before and after workouts?   And keep shovleing in protein after 7?  I"m going to try and add a bit more peanut butter and tuna to my diet here.  But yeah I'm trying to gain mass and strength at the moment.  I'll worry about trimming down after cycle if there's any unneeded fat.



Just try to eat clean and get plenty of protein. You don't necessarily have to eat super clean because you will be bulking and muscles likes to grow with good carbs and protein from what I've learned. Don't hinder muscle growth by not eating enough because you're worried about gaining some fat lol

I'm getting ready to do an mdrol cycle while cutting....this should be interesting...

But yes I would only take those shakes before and after workout and before bed. I was taking too many throughout the day and I think I should have been trying to get more from actually food because it was like trying to shit a brick the next morning lol


----------



## rezstyle (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd also look at getting some proteinz in early in the morning.  IMO, your first "shot" of protein comes too late in the am.


----------

